# Green poo (sorry TMI)



## andyjane (Aug 26, 2007)

My 20 week old DS has had really and I mean REALLY smelly nappies all week and todays poo was green!!!!!! My DH had thought I lost the plot when I put the said nappy in numerous nappy sacks and took it to show our HV, I am also a nurse so i know dodgy poo when  I see/smell it) who once she had seen it (and smelt it) said it was probably a gastric bug that was coming through his system ( I had also thought that but wanted a second opinion).  He had some watery (but not diarrhoea) stools last week but i put that down to a cold he had.  We had been to a christening the week b4 and a friend and her son had been unwell with a slight tummy bug and a lady came to parenting group last week whose daughter had had a virus NICE- what the [email protected]"was she doing there is beyond my comprehension!!!!!!!!!!
My DS having said all this - apart from the smelly nappys/trumps is fine- squealing, playing with his toys, no temp - the only difference is he is a little whingy (wheras normally he is a cherub and his appetite is a little hit and miss - was going to start weaning this week as is displaying all signs he is ready for "big boy food"- but have naturally held off atm).
My HV has told me to carry on as normal with DS and his milk as he is not being sick (apart from the usual baby sick when he has had too much ) and to monitor wet nappies (he had only put on 5oz in 12 days when weighed on tues 30th- but he will burn calories when not well).
My question is - I would love to offer DS water in between feeds to prevent dehydration (in case of sickness and diarrhoea starting) HOWEVER DS wont entertain water in any way, shape or form.  He knows it is not milk and refuses point blank.  He has never had baby juice - even very dilute juice has not been tried (too many tsps of sugar in them - even hipp organic has 2 tsps of sugar in their little bottles of juice) -so that is a definite NO (or should I try something like this VERY VERY VERY diluted).
I would really appreciate some advice.

Thank You.

AJ


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya Aj

If you were me I would add just a hint of fresh fruit juice (not oranges). This way you are making it yourself and the only sugar is the natural sugar from the fruit.

Boots also do a flavoured water which you could look at. 

Hopefully, this will be out of his system soon.

Jeanettex


----------



## andyjane (Aug 26, 2007)

Thank you  for your advice- much appreciated.  I will try maybe some fresh pinapple juice with a hope that he will take it.  Our GP does phone consultations so may also have a quick chat with them in the morning too.  The strange thing with this "bug" is that he has NO diarrhoea atm- bowels open only x2 today (once green this am, then a "wet trump" this pm).

Question, is it possible to overfeed a baby, and for that to change the colour of their poo?, he is on hungry baby milk by cow and gate (he has always had cow and gate so it cant be due to milk change).
Also, he is on  sytron supplement- can that affect poo too??  I know in adults if they take FESO4 it makes their poo black, can sytron (along with the iron in the formula )be too much for him.
I am grateful for any advice.

AJ


----------



## andyjane (Aug 26, 2007)

Spoke to GP today, she thinks it is all bug related, but i am not completely convinced as even before the bottle goes near his mouth he starts to arch his back and cry, and sometimes he is ok. Could this just be a sign he doesnt want it- or a symptom of GERD. Iam trying infacol pre feed again to see if it helps.  Our GP said not to change milk atm has- been on hungry baby milk since july so cant be surely- to see if it is the bug causing it before looking at other things. Fair enough, but HATE seeing my little man cry and feeding time is getting so stressful i end up in tears.How much should i be aiming for atm- he weighs 11lb 11oz, yesterday i managed 24oz.

AJ


----------

